# How Hill’s Science Diet Meets Your Pet’s Unique Needs



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

research before you buy Vets make money off it and SD and Purina is all they hear about in vet school and then push it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't expect to come to PoodleForum to get ads from commercial companies pretending to be posts from members. How disappointing.


----------

